# Bass Lake Night Photography



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

So cool. I haven't seen the Milky Way in years. Too much lights from NYC. Where did you take them?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sajacobs said:


> So cool. I haven't seen the Milky Way in years. Too much lights from NYC. Where did you take them?


Bass Lake


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry not familiar with California. I see bass lake is a big area. I'm guessing you caught bass up there.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Nope didn't catch anything


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been there it is nice. Good shots I tried to get some night shots they did not come out as cool. Good job.


----------



## holoublahee (Jan 1, 2013)

great shots! I wish I could see the stars like that more often


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, i've been there!


----------

